# Arthroscopic Medial Plication



## Desperate Denise (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi everyone!!!

My physician has asked me about this code.  He has called it two things.  Two things I do know - it was performed on the knee and it was arthroscopic.   The procedure was performed for instability.

Arthroscopic knee capsular plication and/or arthroscopic medial retinacular plication.

I would so appreciate your assistance with this - -

Thank you.

Hope everyone is well.

Denise


----------



## nyyankees (Oct 10, 2012)

Desperate Denise said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> My physician has asked me about this code.  He has called it two things.  Two things I do know - it was performed on the knee and it was arthroscopic.   The procedure was performed for instability.
> 
> ...



You'll be looking at 29999 unlisted.


----------

